# Piwik "Load Data Infile"



## fahad (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been using piwik for some time and i got that super useful. Except one error i get in System Check. I am just curious what does it says.....







What is that Thing and how to solve this ?

Note:That Database user is not root,created by ispconfig.


----------



## mikho (Nov 2, 2013)

You have to grant your mysql user the "file" privileges.


----------



## fahad (Nov 2, 2013)

mikho said:


> You have to grant your mysql user the "file" privileges.


how ???


----------



## mikho (Nov 2, 2013)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/grant.html


----------



## wcypierre (Nov 3, 2013)

do remember to set the privileges off if piwik has a SQL Injection vulnerability or the attacker will be able to read or even worse write files at/to your filesystem


----------



## fahad (Nov 3, 2013)

wcypierre said:


> do remember to set the privileges off if piwik has a SQL Injection vulnerability or the attacker will be able to read or even worse write files at/to your filesystem


Then I will Stick with the error !


----------



## wcypierre (Nov 3, 2013)

fahad said:


> Then I will Stick with the error !


multiple one insert/update for 10k of records is seriously slow, while it is much much faster if you aggregate it as one or a batch of hundreds or thousands, but infile is 

I didn't realized that the overhead was this big until I've started to write a data scrapper for a dictionary site. hell, one insert is hell slow........ batch insert is much faster, and I don't think that I'll have to explain the last one, no?

Anyway, not to say that its bad though, if you're h aving a heavy traffic then may as well as enable it. Just be more aware of the security part and you'll be fine


----------



## fahad (Nov 3, 2013)

wcypierre said:


> multiple one insert/update for 10k of records is seriously slow, while it is much much faster if you aggregate it as one or a batch of hundreds or thousands, but infile is
> 
> I didn't realized that the overhead was this big until I've started to write a data scrapper for a dictionary site. hell, one insert is hell slow........ batch insert is much faster, and I don't think that I'll have to explain the last one, no?
> 
> Anyway, not to say that its bad though, if you're h aving a heavy traffic then may as well as enable it. Just be more aware of the security part and you'll be fine



Nice Suggestion . I will try for once i think. Thank You .


----------

